# Letter demanding I buy a tv licence - I dont have an unlicenced tv set.



## annoyed (30 Oct 2009)

i have a different problem.

i have received a letter to buy a Television Licence because of an unlicensed television set.

But, we do not have a television set.

The TV licence office said that I admitted to have a TV licence on the 29th September.

Well, I've never seen a TV licence inspector in my life. But there was *that guy* maybe at the end of September. Someone opened the door. Then, I heard my name, so i came down. And that guy told me to go to the post office for TV licence, then made a mark on his list and left.
I didn't react. Technically, that guy wasn't a TV inspector, because he never told me, and never show me his TV inspector ID card.
So why would I react on *that guy ? Who is he?*


So i wrote to the manager G. W. (Dublin.TVLicence@anpost.ie) about it ... :-( who backed up his TV inspector

I came today to the TV licence office. And they told me that he did swear (on the constitution or on the judge, or ...) that 'there was a television admitted to him'

Tomorrow, i will go to the citizens information to see a lawyer to get some legal advice.

I've heard, (But is it true?), they get bonus based on the number of catch people. ... trustful people motivated by money (remind me the crisis we are in!!)

* what is the standard procedure when TV inspectors come ?
* should they said they are TV inspectors ?
* should they show a TV inspector ID ?
* what look like  a TV inspector ID ?
* I've seen an ad TV licence where the TV inspector can speak many languages, why  didnt he speak french, letvian, russian or polish with us?
* who check  a TV inspector ?
* how ?
* is it only by swearing ?
* or does someone else check ?
* or even double check with 2 TV inspectors ?
* ...

we will have to buy it because 'the TV inspector say so'
otherwise they will thread us and harass
despite the fact we do not have a television set


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Oct 2009)

*Re: TV licence:how strict they are with issuing fines?*

Why didn't you tell the Inspector that you didn't have a TV and invite him in to verify that? 
Who answered the door and what did they say before you arrived at the door? 
Why didn't you ask for ID?


----------



## annoyed (30 Oct 2009)

*Re: TV licence:how strict they are with issuing fines?*

Why didn't you tell the Inspector that you didn't have a TV and invite him in to verify that? 

the guy never said he was tv inspector

Who answered the door and what did they say before you arrived at the door? 
the guy speak 'Mr X Y have to go to the post office'. 
and my house said he wasn't Mr X Y.

Why didn't you ask for ID?
he didn't tell that he was TV inspector. so why should i ? for me, it was a guy from post office.

i went to citizen information, and we told them that they could check the house ...
but nothing, they stay on what the inspector word
i went to the office, but they consider that i might removed it since !! 
but they consider i had one at that time


----------



## Complainer (30 Oct 2009)

*Re: TV licence:how strict they are with issuing fines?*



gar32 said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment. Anyone help with difference with statue and law ????


Law = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law

Statue = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JMR-Memphis1.jpg



gar32 said:


> I then got a LCD TV for use as my monitor.


Why would one get an LCD TV as a monitor, given that a plain LCD monitor is going to be cheaper?


----------



## gar32 (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: TV licence:how strict they are with issuing fines?*

Size does matter Complainer when it comes to watch online video and web sites. I think you will find that a computer monitor 37" is much more expensive then and LCD TV that has a VGA PC input.

P.S. http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/  I was missing a letter statue (statute). But thanks for cheering me up Complianer


----------



## z107 (31 Oct 2009)

> * what is the standard procedure when TV inspectors come ?


There is a flow chart out there on the internet somewhere that licence inspectors are supposed to follow. I remember looking at it a few years ago.

Here it is - Page 34
http://www.audgen.gov.ie/documents/vfmreports/47_TVLicence.pdf


See this thread:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=57564


----------



## iggy (31 Oct 2009)

annoyed said:


> i have a different problem.
> 
> i have received a letter to buy a Television Licence because of an unlicensed television set.


 
Strange that you got a letter regarding a licence for an unlicenced television set because the licence is to cover the premises where the receiver is operating not the television ( or receiving device) itself.


----------

